# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Ohrenschmerzen

## paulchen

Hi!
nach jedem surf-wochnende plagen mich ohrenschmerzen (und "verschleimt"). ich vermute mal die kommen dadurch, dass bei strzen, etc. wasser in die ohren eindringt und der wind danach zur erkltung fhrt... 
eine haube oder einen ohrenschtzer im august am lago bei auentemperaturen von 30 zu tragen ist leider zimlich doof, die strze in wasser lassen sich bei mir leider nicht verhindern und oropax funktionieren fr mich auch nicht (druck im ohr + lautstrke bei kabbel). 
hat jemand ein hnliches problem, erfahrungen, oder einen vorschlag welcher minderung bringen knnte (watte, abwehrkrfte, medis, ...)

danke, gre
paul

----------


## Miko

Habe ich immer beim Backloop ben (eben vom stndigen "drauffallen" und Wasser eindringen dadurch). Es soll spezielle Ohrenstpsel fr Surfer geben, habe ich mir sagen lassen (eig. aus dem Wellenreit-Bereich), aber das geht bei dir ja nicht, sagst du.
Mir hat schlicht und einfach mein Helm Abhilfe verschafft. Von Protec gibt's den "Ace Wake", der geht genau ber die Ohren und sitzt super.

----------


## Beavis25

Ich kenne das Problem der Ohrenschmerzen. Ist bei mir aber nur wenn es wirklich kalt ist. Ich trage dann Haube und das hilft super. Wenn du zustzlich verschleimt bist, kann es sein, dass deine Schleimhute allergisch anschwellen. Wer wei - irgendwelche Algen oder andere Allergene, die da rumschwimmen. Die Nasen-/Rachenschleimhaut ist sehr eng verbunden mit deinem Innenohr, das knnte also auch zusammen hngen. Du knntest ja mal versuchen, ein paar Stunden vor dem Surfen eine Allergietablette zu essen und schauen, ob es hilft. Oder eben die Haube. Einfach mal probieren, woran es liegt.
Gre
Tom

----------


## gobiger

Also ich wohne direkt am Wasser (Sagres) und verwende bei jeder Windsurf, oder auch Wellenreitsessions Ohropax. 
Hatte auch Probleme mit den Ohren, aber seitem ich diese Teile verwende ist alles super!
http://www.ohropax.de/21-0-multi.html

Habe vielleicht seit einem Jahr mal 3 Stck verloren und das geht!

----------


## Schluppi

http://www.pharmawiki.ch/wiki/index....Tauchertropfen

kann ich sehr empfehlen!!!

----------


## groovejazz

Einen alten Tauchertrick hat mir eine rztin und aktive Taucherin empfohlen und bei mir hats gut funktioniert: 
In der Apotheke ein Pipettenflschchen kaufen und mit gutem handelsblichen Olivenl fllen. Daraus vor dem Surfen ein Trpfchen in jedes Ohr. Das Wasser entfettet anscheinend das Trommelfell, es trocknet leicht aus und es entzndet sich dann schnell. Man sollte natrlich kucken, da man evetuell Schmalzpropfen vom Arzt entfernen lsst, damit dahinter im Ohr nicht die Bakterien einnisten knnen.

----------


## modis

was hlt ihr von den SORKY Ear Plugs

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, Paulchen/groovejaz,

das mit dem Tropfen l kenne ich auch.
Und noch ein bisschen Watte in die Ohren, dann drfte das Ohr soweit dicht sein, dass
aber auch noch Gerusche zu hren sind.

Einfach mal ausprobieren!

----------


## Finnenkratzer

tach,

ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass auch ein Neoprenstirnband helfen kann. Es ist nicht so fett wie eine Haube und auch nciht so warm. Es hilft sogar noch die Haare zu bndigen.
nur so ne idee

----------


## Danger

...mal surfer ear. Auch hier mal die Suche bettigen - wurde schon oft angesprochen.

Hier auch mehr dazu:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfer%27s_ear

Ein nicht zu vernachlssigendes Problem. Da helfen am Ende nur Ohrstpsel verlsslich wenn man nicht unters Messer kommen will...
Ich habe lange "Doc's Pro Plugs" genutzt und bin jetzt auf Sorky umgestiegen (auch hier im Shop erhltlich).
Mit den Dingern hrst Du alles, kannst Druckausgleich machen, Wasser staut sich davor kaum und man merkt die Dinger fast gar nicht. Auch unter nem Anzug mit Haube.
Stirnband und Co. verhindern nicht das doch mal Wasser ins Ohr kommt!

Lg

----------

